# ECA How?



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I heard you can make your own ECA at home, how? I was gonna try warrior blaze but think ECA might be better.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

are these the real deal?

http://centurysupplements.com/ephedrine-hcl-50-tabs/


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Stick with warrior blaze.

Blaze is the real deal.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Doesn't warrior blaze have 1,3-Dimethylamylamine in it? 1,3-Dimethylamylamine isnt very effective on me.


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, Kaizer ones are good to go. Only 8mg each though.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Ash78 said:


> Yes, Kaizer ones are good to go. Only 8mg each though.


How many a day would be effective?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

You can work out your own eca stack. Think its a 10mg ephedrine 200mg caffeine 300mg asprin. Duble check that though.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

fullyloaded said:


> You can work out your own eca stack. Think its a 10mg ephedrine 200mg caffeine 300mg asprin. Duble check that though.


Yeah thats what i plan on doing, is there a time limit i should stay on it for?


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

Eggs + creating + anabolics lol


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

I use kaizen, yes they are gtg!

I use 3X8mg eph, 200mg caff, 75g asprin. Three times per day :lol:

Work your way up the dose though incase your sensitive!

BTW, I picked a order of kaizen up from the post office today. Got stung for £20.70 by customs for a $30 order WTF! :2guns:


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

does it matter what asprin i use.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

75mg asprin, doesn't matter who makes them. Plus I find 2 x 8mg eph with the rest is enough otherwise I don't sleep and gab the leg off everyone as if I've took pink champagne (paste) showing my age))


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Damn just realized that sites American, any uk sellers?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I use 1x chest eze (from any pharmacy) 3x tesco own caffeine tabs and 1x 75mg aspirin, I think it works out at 18mg eph 150mg caffeine and 75mg aspirin, which is meant to be the right mix, costs about £5 a week


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

tom1981 said:


> I use 1x chest eze (from any pharmacy) 3x tesco own caffeine tabs and 1x 75mg aspirin, I think it works out at 18mg eph 150mg caffeine and 75mg aspirin, which is meant to be the right mix, costs about £5 a week


This is the method most use

And buy chest eze from boots which contains 18mg pharma grade ephedrine also you can only buy one pack at a time due to the eph

Around 175mg caffeine some use 159 some use 200 and a 75mg aspirin

Caffeine available from eBay, aspirin available from eBay and pound shops

Dosage 2 a day I have went up to 3 but if you take it 6 hours before you sleep you'll find yourself awake for a while


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dont take asprin with it, its dangerous it causes the stomach lining to bleed. I also use chest eze but in my opinion its not enough ephedrine. Studies carried out by Harvard University found that only 20 mg of ephedrine and 200mg of caffeine 3 times a day as the desired effect, no more and no less. The commercial products are rubbish. Some aas suppliers sell ephedrine and caffeine you can get from Boots. An AC stack as it should be known gives a number of benefits and they are airways expand to give greater aerobic capacity, raised metabolism, raises internal body temp, appetite suppresant, increased energy levels. The downsides are trouble sleeping if you take it too late in the day and the first time i took it ie at the prescribed dose 3 times a day it was like being on cocaine, its like living life at 100 mph but your body quickly gets used to it. The only reason i would now use it is for the appetite suppressing effect it makes it easier to stick to a reduce calorie diet.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

is it legal to buy in the uk, and am i ok asking for a source on here as its not a steriod. I have some chest eze on order, but was after *kaizen ephedrine*


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

killah said:


> is it legal to buy in the uk, and am i ok asking for a source on here as its not a steriod. I have some chest eze on order, but was after *kaizen ephedrine*


yes legal, chest eze ephedrine will do fine


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

where can i get it on the high street ordered some online might need some more though.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

killah said:


> are these the real deal?
> 
> http://centurysupplements.com/ephedrine-hcl-50-tabs/


Kaizen are the real deal mate.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

killah said:


> where can i get it on the high street ordered some online might need some more though.


get chest eze from boots and pharmacies, youll only get 1 pack at a time though


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Kaizen are pharma grade. You can import them from Canada for a lot cheaper than buying chest eze over and over.

As for not adding aspirin. At 75mg there isn't a worry with stomach lining. It is synergistic with the ephedrine and caffeine too. It's a bit like 1+1+1=4, the effects are greater with all 3.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Need2Grow said:


> I use kaizen, yes they are gtg!
> 
> I use 3X8mg eph, 200mg caff, 75g asprin. Three times per day :lol:
> 
> ...


damn thats harsh.. cheeky bstards! was it from century supps?


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Rq355 said:


> get chest eze from boots and pharmacies, youll only get 1 pack at a time though


why p1ss about with that mate when you can get as many legit kaizan phama as you want from canada


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, I just bought 1200 Kaizen from Canada a fortnight ago. Took 6 days from dispatch to get here. Plain brown box within a plain grey parcel bag marked 'natural health product'.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Get baby Aspirin. 75mg

Enteric Coated to avoid stomach issues


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Need2Grow said:


> I use kaizen, yes they are gtg!
> 
> I use 3X8mg eph, 200mg caff, 75g asprin. Three times per day :lol:
> 
> ...


I lieu of the olympics and the importation ban of steroids, i think customs are clamping down on what comes through in terms of medication as i got stung for £12 on my peptide order.


----------

